# 2017 TRD Pro Tacoma - Build by JT Audio & Accessories



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

I never took the time to get this on here, so here we go. 

I traded my Prius for a 2017 TRD Pro Tacoma back in March of 2017.
I started to do a lot of hiking, camping, and exploring, and some of the places I wanted to go were limited by my vehicle. I started to look at getting a 2nd vehicle, for the trips, but also didn't want to take a vehicle I wasn't extremely confident in, to remote locations, when I am on my own. 
I eventually decided on the brand new Tacoma. 
https://www.instagram.com/seekoutbeauty/



































The Prius had my dream install. It sounded amazing, and all of my goals were accomplished. 

The truck would not allow me to effectively match the install of the Prius, in terms of complexity and driver size, but the goals were also much different. I wanted stock, or near stock locations/appearance. I wanted to keep the budget down and go with a simple setup. 

*Gear:*
- Factory Radio (NON JBL)
- Illusion Audio C3CX in stock locations (Dash)
- Audiofrog GS690 in stock locations (Doors)
- Image Dynamics IDQ10 (2) (Located behind rear seats
- Helix PSIX DSP MK2 (3 Way Power and Processing)
- Gladen RC1200c1 (Subwoofers)

The subwoofer box was built by Mr. Marv and modified by JT.




















































































































































Overall I am very happy with gear I chose and the install. It sounds great, it really does, but I miss having a 6" on my dash... That was unreal. 

Tuning needs to continue to happen - I am going to spend time this week on it.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

very nice choice in vehicle and with the new crossovers for the cx3 they are much improved.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lycancatt said:


> very nice choice in vehicle and with the new crossovers for the cx3 they are much improved.


whats a cx3?


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

DLO13 said:


> whats a cx3?



if your going to pretend to not know what I meant to poke fun..thats a bit silly. c3cx is what I meant and I'm sure everyone reading the original post then mine figured that out..including you. I know we have a bit of a history but whats the point in your post when all I meant by mine is, good choices


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks good. I really like those trucks! How are you liking the PSIX DSP MKII?


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Niebur3 said:


> Looks good. I really like those trucks! How are you liking the PSIX DSP MKII?


It's great. 
The software is easy to use.
It puts out clean, noise free, power - all in a small package.


----------



## truckguy (Sep 2, 2013)

Where did you put the Gladen amp?


----------



## Garcbomber (May 26, 2017)

Nice to see a Taco TRD actually being used off road and not just a mall crawler.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

truckguy said:


> Where did you put the Gladen amp?


Under the other seat.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Garcbomber said:


> Nice to see a Taco TRD actually being used off road and not just a mall crawler.


I have 14,000 miles on the truck already... I am guessing 2-3k have been off road.


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Looks great. I just picked up a 2018 TRD Pro in the cavalry blue. Glad to see that something could be accomplished in the tight confines of the truck. I assume you're running, the c3cx's active (mid/tweet) off of the P-SIX, right?


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Also, any idea how I can get in touch with MrMarv outside of instagram?

Matt


----------



## vietjdmboi (Jan 3, 2015)

mrichard89 said:


> Also, any idea how I can get in touch with MrMarv outside of instagram?
> 
> Matt


Pm me. i have his number


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

mrichard89 said:


> Looks great. I just picked up a 2018 TRD Pro in the cavalry blue. Glad to see that something could be accomplished in the tight confines of the truck. I assume you're running, the c3cx's active (mid/tweet) off of the P-SIX, right?



Thanks and congrats!

The C3CX are active, but we are using the crossover on the tweeter, as the illusion tweeters in the CX line are known for being... fragile. 


Depending on your goals, the C3CX may be perfect. 
I am coming from having 6.5" C6CX on the dash of my last car, and I am really missing impact and volume. 

If I redo the truck at some point, I may do an Audible Physics 3 in the stock location and add a tweeter to the pillars are sails.... or if I want to go nuts, I may just make some big pods on the dash for a 5" mid and a tweeter above or in the sails.


I do need to spend a lot more time tuning and dialing in before i move on to different hardware.


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

DLO13 said:


> Thanks and congrats!
> 
> The C3CX are active, but we are using the crossover on the tweeter, as the illusion tweeters in the CX line are known for being... fragile.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. I'll also likely be using a Helix P-six plus a sub amp in my install. Were you able to get a nice mounting bracket in the dash for the c3cx? I'd like to do a 3" mid in the dash and add some tweeters to the sail panels, but I don't know how much room (width and depth) is in the dash. I have some GB25's lying around, but I'm tempted by the new Legatia X3 or and Audio Development MM4.


----------



## vietjdmboi (Jan 3, 2015)

mrichard89 said:


> DLO13 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks and congrats!
> ...


Check this out. Made for the gb25 into our 3rd Gen Tacoma dash.


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Sweet! These might be just what I was looking for! Who’s making these adapters?


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

mrichard89 said:


> Sweet! These might be just what I was looking for! Who’s making these adapters?


He is! With a 3d Printer.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

C3CX are sold. 

Moving to:

-- Audible Physics AR3A 3" Midrange
-- ScanSpeak Illuminator R3004/6020-00 1" Tweeter Small Ring Radiator


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

DLO13 said:


> C3CX are sold.
> 
> Moving to:
> 
> ...


both going into the dash? we have similar gear, and now that i added a sub amp, i am looking at going 3 way to use the 2 spare channels on the P-six...need something i can fit in the dash. I have 690's in the door.


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

DLO13 said:


> C3CX are sold.
> 
> Moving to:
> 
> ...


Those are going to sound great. I really like both of those drivers.


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

DLO13 said:


> C3CX are sold.
> 
> Moving to:
> 
> ...


Tweeters going in the sail panels? Just picked up a set of Hybrid X1 tweeters that I plan to mold into mine.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

mrichard89 said:


> Tweeters going in the sail panels? Just picked up a set of Hybrid X1 tweeters that I plan to mold into mine.


not sure yet. I have the pods, so i may mount them next to the mid on the speaker grill, or the sails.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

miniSQ said:


> both going into the dash? we have similar gear, and now that i added a sub amp, i am looking at going 3 way to use the 2 spare channels on the P-six...need something i can fit in the dash. I have 690's in the door.




You can’t go wrong with the Scan r3004s. I’m running them in my truck and I absolutely love them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

DLO13 said:


> C3CX are sold.
> 
> Moving to:
> 
> ...


Looking forward to your review of the new separates vs the coaxials.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Loving the tonality of the new setup. 
I need to deaden the doors a bit more and tune, but I think the truck is wayyyyy more capable with the AP mid and Scan Tweeter combo.


----------



## vietjdmboi (Jan 3, 2015)

DLO13 said:


> Loving the tonality of the new setup.
> I need to deaden the doors a bit more and tune, but I think the truck is wayyyyy more capable with the AP mid and Scan Tweeter combo.


We need to audition each others truck!!


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

DLO13 said:


> Loving the tonality of the new setup.
> I need to deaden the doors a bit more and tune, but I think the truck is wayyyyy more capable with the AP mid and Scan Tweeter combo.


Where did you end up mounting the tweeters at? Any pics of the new install? Thanks!


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

vietjdmboi said:


> We need to audition each others truck!!


Come on over tonight.
I will be done at the gym by 8 or so.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Fast rings ordered. Getting some more CLD for the doors. 

I spent more time tuning the truck and it sounds really good. 
I am excited. 


Also doing a bunch of mods to the truck outside of audio... I need to do a better job of updating this thread.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Recent Shot











Here is what is in the works:
-- Scan 12m dropped into the dash, nearly on axis. It will be tied into the pillar and the stock location. Tight fit, but prob the best way to get great SQ without being ugly and consuming a ton of windshield room. 
-- Scan r3004 in the sails 100% on axis. I had the ebay pods but they got trashed from vibrations off roading.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

Whoa that truck looks hot. If I see it in the mirror I'm getting out of the way lol


----------



## vietjdmboi (Jan 3, 2015)

Let’s see some work in progress shots!


----------



## -Kyle- (Feb 5, 2009)

Great looking vehicle


----------



## CrimsonCountry (Mar 11, 2012)

DLO13 said:


> Recent Shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job. Love the build! Audio setup is on point but TC +2.5" and Kings aren't too shabby either. If I end up going the Taco route, I'll be doing something similar.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FattyBoomBoom (Sep 22, 2019)

Nice build man, I like it.. but what’s up with keeping the stock HU?? I researched and research cause I also have a Toyota with Entune (non-JBL) and I was under the impression that it can’t be 100% tuned/dialed/fixed etc.. in fact, a few members here said it was a well documented issue on DIYMA.. thoughts?


----------



## FattyBoomBoom (Sep 22, 2019)

Here’s what “TrutHunter” said:

IME, with a 2015 Camry XLE V6 with similar Entune Nav non-JBL HU, the very noticable noise floor will be the least of your problems. There will also be a lack of dynamics, resolution and stereo separation. These are qualities that a DSP can not fix. Replacing the HU with aftermarket made a night/day difference in my experience. A little searching on this forum will find others that agree with this assessment of late model Toyota head units.


----------



## ThreeMan (May 11, 2009)

Nice install and choice of replacement equipment. 

Looking forward to the review of the new gear.


----------



## FattyBoomBoom (Sep 22, 2019)

ThreeMan said:


> Nice install and choice of replacement equipment.
> 
> Looking forward to the review of the new gear.


I would disagree.. keeping the stock Entune HU is starting off on the wrong foot. Garbage in, garbage out right?


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

I guess it's been a minute since I updated this thread....
I will have to add some photos. 

Current Setup:
Front stage now consists of a scan 12m and R3004. 
12m is on the dash in the pillars, and the r3004 is next to them in the sails.
Doors are still housing the GS690
Subwoofer is a Illusion C12XL. 
Amps and processing are still PSIXDSPMK2 and the Gladen 12001.

Future:
JL ZR800 in Kicks
AP 3" rear fill
Processor Alpine pxe0805
Amps 2x PDX v9


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I never sub’d - absolutely love the front shot of this truck - the best set up I’ve seen - would love to see additional pics of the exterior, and some pics of the dash / pillars. Good changes coming up too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Would love to see pics!


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

A couple interior shots...



















I wlll have to take some better interior shots for you, but here are some exterior ones...
First photo is how the truck currently sits... my new camper setup just arrived today from South Africa. It should be here on the west coast in a couple weeks. Then comes the solar install + a fireplace designed for a sailboat. Should be fun. I might be the first dude to jump a truck with a fireplace installed (Jump a truck on purpose).


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Absolutely stunning photography! One of my favorite trucks right there - exactly how you have it set up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Today was interesting. Considerations of going with class a/b power and cutting some large holes in the kick area and welding up some enclosures deep into the fenders... things might get completely out of hand.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

DLO13 said:


> Today was interesting. Considerations of going with class a/b power and cutting some large holes in the kick area and welding up some enclosures deep into the fenders... things might get completely out of hand.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

DLO13 said:


> Today was interesting. Considerations of going with class a/b power and cutting some large holes in the kick area and welding up some enclosures deep into the fenders... things might get completely out of hand.


You may want to reconsider "cutting holes" into the vehicles structure if you are going to keep going airborne like the photo above . Beautiful truck BTW...

Ge0


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Ge0 said:


> You may want to reconsider "cutting holes" into the vehicles structure if you are going to keep going airborne like the photo above . Beautiful truck BTW...
> 
> Ge0


You'd have to be a level 10 douche bag to cut holes in a truck like that.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

rton20s said:


> You'd have to be a level 10 douche bag to cut holes in a truck like that.


lol


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Ge0 said:


> You may want to reconsider "cutting holes" into the vehicles structure if you are going to keep going airborne like the photo above . Beautiful truck BTW...
> 
> Ge0


Any cutting or replacement of metal on the truck is typically with something that is stronger.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Can’t wait to hear this thing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

